# If you do not change now setolac you are going to end up homeless, starve, and suffer



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

This is probably my last chance to change. Why is it so hard to change. Why is it so hard to step out of my comfort zone and change. If I don't manage my social anxiety soon, I am going to be homeless and penniless. When you see this thread setolac always remember the massive amount of problems that you have right now that you need to fix.

This is your last chance man. This is your last chance. You need to always keep up in your mind that if you do not change soon, you are going to enter a situation wherein it would be very very very difficult for you to get out of. 

This is a life and death situation. This isn't a joke anymore. You have a lot of problems that you need to fix. Stop avoiding these problems. This is your last chance man. You have until May. If you don't fix these problems then life is going to be 10x harder, 10x as worse. ALWAYS KEEP THIS INTO YOUR MIND THAT YOU HAVE A LOT OF PROBLEMS! Man, it's pathetic that all I have is this forum to vent to. I have no one in real life to vent out my problems. Things just got serious. This is a life and death situation. Why the hell is change so bad. What's the use in posting in this forum, nobody really cares man. You are all alone in this one. You are all alone in this world to face your problems. Things are a lot more serious now. WHen you see this thread, you should reflect upon yourself if you are still in your comfort zone. This is your last chance.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Setolac said:


> This is probably my last chance to change. Why is it so hard to change. Why is it so hard to step out of my comfort zone and change. If I don't manage my social anxiety soon, I am going to be homeless and penniless. When you see this thread setolac always remember the massive amount of problems that you have right now that you need to fix.
> 
> This is your last chance man. This is your last chance. You need to always keep up in your mind that if you do not change soon, you are going to enter a situation wherein it would be very very very difficult for you to get out of.
> 
> This is a life and death situation. This isn't a joke anymore. You have a lot of problems that you need to fix. Stop avoiding these problems. This is your last chance man. You have until May. If you don't fix these problems then life is going to be 10x harder, 10x as worse. ALWAYS KEEP THIS INTO YOUR MIND THAT YOU HAVE A LOT OF PROBLEMS! Man, it's pathetic that all I have is this forum to vent to. I have no one in real life to vent out my problems. Things just got serious. This is a life and death situation. Why the hell is change so bad. What's the use in posting in this forum, nobody really cares man. You are all alone in this one. You are all alone in this world to face your problems. Things are a lot more serious now. WHen you see this thread, you should reflect upon yourself if you are still in your comfort zone. This is your last chance.


How could you even sleep tonight with all these problems pouring over you? You have so little time left man. You need to change soon. You need to change man.


----------



## ripsta99 (Jun 19, 2011)

i think you have the right idea, but forcing it onto yourself wont help.


----------



## OGKush (May 3, 2011)

I tell myself the same thing man... truth is, we could say anything right now, but what counts is what you do when your out of your comfort zone.. when the anxiety kicks in and you wanna GTFO, thats the only moment you got to make a change...

and youre right, your all alone in this, so are most of us.. really the faster you accept this fact the better... the only one that cares about you is you... nobody else knows your full needs better than you, not even your parents...


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

LOL, and people say I don't think positively&#8230;
Seriously, chill man! There's no such thing as a 'last chance'


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Setolac said:


> How could you even sleep tonight with all these problems pouring over you? You have so little time left man. You need to change soon. You need to change man.


Time is slowly running out..


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Setolac said:


> This is probably my last chance to change. Why is it so hard to change. Why is it so hard to step out of my comfort zone and change. If I don't manage my social anxiety soon, I am going to be homeless and penniless. When you see this thread setolac always remember the massive amount of problems that you have right now that you need to fix.


I totally agree. The world is going to crap and they are going to set the firing squad on the SA misfits first when they need to get rid of people so the rest of the crazily multiplying population can even survive with the ongoing increasing waste and theft of resources.

And it always feel too late to catch up. People still know one had a history of SA anyways and often don't give a chance. (like it's anyone's responsibility to know these days)


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Setolac said:


> This is probably my last chance to change. Why is it so hard to change. Why is it so hard to step out of my comfort zone and change. If I don't manage my social anxiety soon, I am going to be homeless and penniless. When you see this thread setolac always remember the massive amount of problems that you have right now that you need to fix.
> 
> This is your last chance man. This is your last chance. You need to always keep up in your mind that if you do not change soon, you are going to enter a situation wherein it would be very very very difficult for you to get out of.
> 
> This is a life and death situation. This isn't a joke anymore. You have a lot of problems that you need to fix. Stop avoiding these problems. This is your last chance man. You have until May. If you don't fix these problems then life is going to be 10x harder, 10x as worse. ALWAYS KEEP THIS INTO YOUR MIND THAT YOU HAVE A LOT OF PROBLEMS! Man, it's pathetic that all I have is this forum to vent to. I have no one in real life to vent out my problems. Things just got serious. This is a life and death situation. Why the hell is change so bad. What's the use in posting in this forum, nobody really cares man. You are all alone in this one. You are all alone in this world to face your problems. Things are a lot more serious now. WHen you see this thread, you should reflect upon yourself if you are still in your comfort zone. This is your last chance.


I guess death is the only option for now.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

You need to step it up tomorrow bro. Time is ticking *fast*.


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

Download some thinkrightnow programs for yourself NOW they will help u bro


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

you need to be clear with your goal.. and according to that you need to behave.. think positively and response to your problems..


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Need to devise suicide plan. This isn't seem to be getting better any time soon.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Setolac said:


> This is probably my last chance to change. Why is it so hard to change. Why is it so hard to step out of my comfort zone and change. If I don't manage my social anxiety soon, I am going to be homeless and penniless. When you see this thread setolac always remember the massive amount of problems that you have right now that you need to fix.
> 
> This is your last chance man. This is your last chance. You need to always keep up in your mind that if you do not change soon, you are going to enter a situation wherein it would be very very very difficult for you to get out of.
> 
> This is a life and death situation. This isn't a joke anymore. You have a lot of problems that you need to fix. Stop avoiding these problems. This is your last chance man. You have until May. If you don't fix these problems then life is going to be 10x harder, 10x as worse. ALWAYS KEEP THIS INTO YOUR MIND THAT YOU HAVE A LOT OF PROBLEMS! Man, it's pathetic that all I have is this forum to vent to. I have no one in real life to vent out my problems. Things just got serious. This is a life and death situation. Why the hell is change so bad. What's the use in posting in this forum, nobody really cares man. You are all alone in this one. You are all alone in this world to face your problems. Things are a lot more serious now. WHen you see this thread, you should reflect upon yourself if you are still in your comfort zone. This is your last chance.


GAME OVER. Time to kill yourself man.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't try to fix your life all at once. Just set some goals.


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

Setolac said:


> If you do not change now setolac you are going to end up homeless...


being homeless isn't all that bad. i actually miss it sometimes.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I always think like this

I know im gonna end up on the scrapheap because I have no qualifications.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Desperation is unpleasant, especially when I am there myself. I have been in my comfort zone - hiding away, avoiding things - for TEN years. _TEN_ years! And I know that in 5-10 years I will be homeless and destitute with suicide as my only option.


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Don't give up


----------

